# Strecke Stuttgart - Bodensee



## nachfestkommtab (11. August 2003)

Hi,

ich möchte demnächst die Strecke Stuttgart -> Bodensee (Konstanz) mit dem Rennrad fahren. 
Wer kann eine möglichst direkte, wenig autobelastete Strecke beschreiben?

  DANKE für die Beiträge


----------



## Scott (12. August 2003)

Hi, 
bin von RT aus über Engstingen (neben der Straße) und dann über die kleinen Flecken(nicht B312/313 sondern Meidelstetten-Steinhilben-Harthausen etc.) nach Sigmaringen, von dort über das Deggenhauser Tal nach Goren am See gefahren.
Außer in RT und kurz vor Meersburg wenig Verkehr und das meiste abseits der großen Karawane....
Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott (12. August 2003)

achja, hab´s vergessen zu schreiben: kannst ja dann von Meersburg aus die Fähre nehmen, wenn Du Dir den Trubel am See nicht geben möchtest. Reicht auch so.....


----------



## nachfestkommtab (19. August 2003)

@Scott: Danke für Deinen Beitrag. Werd versuchen, die Passage einzubauen, leider weiß ich keinen vernünftigen Weg nach Reutlingen aus dem Raum Esslingen. Vielleicht hast Du noch einen Tipp...


----------



## Scott (21. August 2003)

Hi,
Esslingen-Reutlingen ist nicht ganz so meine Ecke. Aber ich würde über die Filder fahren, über Neckartailfingen,Bempflingen,Metzingen,Reutlingen und dann über Pfullingen Richtung Honau. Dann kannst Du entweder die alte Zahnradtrasse nach Engstingen (langweilig geradeaus und steil) oder in Unterhausen den Kalkofen hoch. Kaum Verkehr und schön im Schatten *g*. Gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, aber alles ist mit Kilometer verbunden und das schlechteste Stück ist meiner Meinung nach Esslingen-Reutlingen. Also viel Spaß..........
Klaus


----------



## Isildur (21. August 2003)

Wenn möglich, such dir (Fahrrad)Karten von Stuttgart bis Konstanz und versuch dir nen eigenen Weg zu machen. Am besten mit jemand, der sowas vielleicht schonmal gefahren ist.
Ich komm grad von ner Bodenseetour zurück (von Tübingen) und bin trotz MTB fast nur Straße gefahren, Radwege machen riesen Umwege  ...


----------



## wof (24. August 2003)

Hallo

..wir sind gestern zum See gefahren..

Genkingen - Gammertingen (OD gerade gesperrt B313 d.h. sehr ruhig) - Sigmaringen - Göggingen - Glashaus - Wald - Aich/Linz - Überlingen. In Überlingen viel Verkehr sonst sehr ruhig..

zurück

Uhldingen - Affenberg - Lippertsreute - Altheim - Katzensteig - Großstadelhofen - Pfullendorf - Sigmaringen - Gammertingen - Genkingen. Von Pfullendorf nach Sigmaringen sehr viel Gegenverkehr...

gr Peter

(Strecke 197km / 2100 HM)


----------



## Tschusel (25. August 2003)

Hallo,

hier eine Beschreibung von Stuttgart => Bodensee !
http://www.fahrrad-tour.de/Hohenzollern/


mfg         Ralf


----------



## nachfestkommtab (1. September 2003)

Danke für Eure Beiträge.

Habe mir jetzt eigene Strecke zusammengestellt und bin diese Richtung Singen / Gottmadingen mit dem Rennrad gefahren.

Esslingen
Deizisau
Wendlingen
Kirchheim/Teck
Dettingen
Owen
Unterlenningen
Hochwang
Grabenstetten
Urach        51km
Sirchingen
Gächingen
Gomadingen
Bernloch
Meidelstetten
Steinhilben
Harthausen
Inneringen
Bingen
Sigmaringen 113km
Beuron
Friedingen
Neuhausen ob Eck
Heudorf
Eigeltingen
Schloß Langenstein
Friedingen
Singen
Gottmadingen 195km

Zusammen ca. 1800hm. Bis auf den Anstieg nach Sirchingen wenig Verkehr, und Strecke welliger als ich dachte. Insgesamt aber sehr schön zu fahren.


----------

